# ¡2000 golazos merengues de Áristos!



## BocaJuniors

*¡2000 golazos merengues! *​ 
Muchas felicidades por esos 2 mil golazos con ese único estilo merengue, típico de las grandes leyendas del Real Madrid: _Benito, Raúl, Di Stéfano, Hugol, Butra, Figo, Michel, Santi, Zidane, Ronaldo, Iván Bam Bam, Sanchis, Puskas, Iker, Beckham_ y docenas de más estrellas.​ 
Solamente faltó la Pulga.​ 
Siempre es un placer encontrar tu opinión tan acertada, sos una presencia imponente, todo un ejemplo para la juventud de la madre patria.​ 
Aprovecho para darte las gracias por cada uno de los 2000 trocitos de sabiduría y por las charlas privadas que van desde el fútbol hasta las boludeces de mi querida indiolandia incluyendo todas la "pochadas". Siempre es un placer y un cago de risa.​ 
 ¡A celebrar con un par de cañazos y que vengan 2 mil más! ​ 
Un abrazo caluroso y sincero de bostero-culé a madridista, tu amigo Francisco.​


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades Campeón. Siempre es un placer y se aprende mucho coincidiendo contigo. 

Un abrazo, paisanico. 

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, va: ¡Felicidades! 
Aunque esto de felicitar a alguien del Madrid... no sé, no sé. Sólo porque ya lo hizo Ant, que creo que no es merengue...  

Pero en serio: Muchas Felicidades, por la cantidad y sobre todo por la CALIDAD. 

Saludos (un poco culés, pero muy amistosos), 
N


----------



## coquis14

Áristos , 
¿Qué te puedo decir?...Además del equipo ,el merengue es un postre que tampoco me gusta.
Coincido con el resto , se te ve muy centrado y culto por ser una persona jóven y eso es algo que no abunda. 
¡Muchos saludos amigo!.


Este es el frente más fútbolero del WR.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Áristos!!, un gusto siempre leer tus mensajes .*


----------



## Priss

_*El buen Aristos alcanzo sus 2.000 primeros... Y pareciera que son muchos más por la sabiduría y amabilidad (además de buen humor) que le pone a sus posts. *_
_*Muchas felcidades!!!*_


----------



## cuchuflete

Te felicito y te agradezco mucho Áristos.  Es un placer leer tus contribuciones.


----------



## Áristos

¡Pero qué detallazo! Llevo demasiado poco tiempo (activo) en este foro como para merecer semejante obsequio 
2000 posts ya, madre mía... Se me ha hecho cortísimo. Cuando uno se divierte, está a gusto haciendo algo, y además conoce a tantas personas entrañables como en la familia de WordReference, las cosas fluyen suaaaaaavemente.

Iré uno por uno:

*BocaJuniors*: Mi amigazo Francisco, mi hermano en WR. El detalle de tener la idea de felicitarme, las sentidas palabras que me dedicas y la manera en que me engañaste para despistarme mientras abrías este hilo D) me han emocionado mucho. Muchas gracias, de corazón. 
Las sentimientos que me dedicas son correspondidos por mi parte. Nada en WR sería igual para mí sin "vos", y sin nuestras charlas antológicas.
Gracias a "vos" llevo un trocito del escudo de Boca tatuado en el corazón, junto al escudo del Real Madrid.
Que sepas que comparar mi modesta aportación a este foro con los éxitos de los héroes de leyenda que pusiste es exagerar como un bellaco 
Sólo te faltaron Paco Gento (6 copas de Europa) y José Antonio Camacho (corajudo lateral, ex-seleccionador español, nacido en mi querida Cieza y alumno del mismo colegio al que yo fui jejeje).
Un abrazo muy fuerte de tu amigo Gabriel, y si vienes a España te debo una visita a este templo.

*Antpax: *Si yo soy digno de tus felicitaciones por mis míseros 2000 primeros posts, ¿qué no merecerás tú? Eres uno de los colaboradores "clásicos", siempre contribuyendo de manera acertada y precisa. Un verdadero modelo para todos los demás foreros en general, y españoles en particular.
Sólo espero poder parecerme en algo a ti, y seguir sumando aportaciones que puedan ser útiles. Silenciosamente, poco a poco, igual que trabaja una hormiguita 
Otro fuerte abrazo para ti de este murcianico.

*Namarne*: Bueno, bueno.... te ha costado pero al final salió la felicitación. ¡Y muy sincera, por cierto! Si me dices lo de la calidad de mis posts al final me lo voy a acabar por creer...  Otra de esas personas con tal cantidad de posts, y de tanta calidad, que me resulta embarazoso que me feliciten a mí, pero en fin...
¡Cojo ese abrazo culé encantadisisisímo, y te envío otro abrazo madridista con todo mi cariño!

*Coquis14*: ¡Mi amigo Coquis! ¿Qué te puedo decir, aparte de que a mí el merengue, como postre, tampoco me gusta? (soy más aficionado a la nata)  Quizás podría decirte que eres un pilar básico del foro. Podría decirte que pones siempre un talante y un talento en tus aportaciones que te hacen especial e imprescindible. Podría decirte que tú sí que eres un verdadero ejemplo de juventud sana y con inquietud (ya nos contarás qué tal te va en el maratón que vas a correr). Podría decirte, en definitiva, que me alegro sinceramente de haberte conocido en este foro (¿de idiomas?). Podría decirte todo eso, pero aún no lo tengo decidido... mejor seguiré pensándome si te lo digo o no 

*Rayines*: Doña Rayines, mito en este foro. Me pongo en pie para pronunciar su nombre. Llevo aprendiendo con vos desde mucho antes de ser miembro de WR. Bastantes veces consulté hilos en busca de soluciones para mis dudas lingüísticas, y ahí estaban las respuestas de esa dama argentina. Tan educada, tan gentil, tan aguda...
Es un verdadero placer compartir este rinconcito con vos, y un honor que me dediques esas amables palabras. 
¡¡Un beso enorrrrrme!!

*Priss:* ¡Ay, mi dulce Priss! Tan bonita como inteligente, tan simpática como pícara... Muchísimas gracias por tus cariñosas palabras. El mayor piropo que has podido echarme es decir que pongo buen humor en lo que digo. Eso al menos es lo que intento, y a veces hasta puede que me pase jiji
Tú has sido para mí un verdadero descubrimiento en este foro. Estoy muy contento por ello, mucho 
Un besito dulce para nuestra Candy Candy particular.

*cuchuflete*: Nuevamente me pongo en pie y me lavo la boca para decir su nombre. Moderador entre los moderadores, bedel entre los bedeles. Un sinfín de posts avalan su trayectoria, pero para mí son más importantes las innumerables ocasiones en las que alguna contribución suya me sacó de un apuro. Cuando me registré en WR, el suyo era uno de esos nombres que ya conocía de memoria. 
Es un verdadero honor recibir sus palabras de... ¡agradecimiento! ¿Agradecimiento por qué? Ojalá algún día usted pueda aprender de mí un 1% de lo que yo aprendí de usted...
Un afectuoso abrazo hacia la capital de mundo, Sheepscott Village, en Maine.

Bueno. Ya sólo me queda deciros a todos que os debo unas "cañas" (cervezas) de Estrella Levante, la deliciosa cerveza murciana.

Áristos.


----------



## SDLX Master

Congrats por esos 2000.


----------



## Áristos

*SDLX Master*: Muchísimas gracias por la felicitación. Eres otro de los compañeros que siempre aportan con mucha cabeza y acierto, y siempre con las palabras justas. Se nota la práctica en traducción que llevas a tus espaldas. Es un placer leer tus aportaciones al foro, una verdadera lección.
Recibe un afectuoso abrazo.


----------



## Ynez

¡Vengo a apuntarme a la fiesta! 

Como ya te han dicho muchas cosas, yo lo tengo muy fácil diciendo que estoy de acuerdo con todo, ¡y que me caes genial!


----------



## Áristos

*Ynez*: ¡Pasa, pasa! En esta fiesta hay sitio para todo el que quiera jeje
¿Estás de acuerdo con todo? ¿Con todo, TODO?  ¡Hala! Entonces piensas muchas cosas buenas de mí 
Muchas gracias por tu detalle, compañera. Te digo totalmente en serio que es un placer toparme contigo en cualquir hilo, y que tú también me caes fenomenal.
Un besazo para ese lugar de España en el que te encuentras (ya me dirás cuál)


----------



## Ynez

Áristos said:


> *
> Un besazo para ese lugar de España en el que te encuentras (ya me dirás cuál) *


*

Ahora mismo te lo digo. *


----------



## fenixpollo

I'm late, as ever, but I wanted to wish you a *Happy Postiversary*, Aristos, and *thank you* for your thoughtful and insightful posts.



_Keep it up!_


----------



## swift

Cuán agradable es poder contar con tu presencia, Áristos. Nos hemos topado unas pocas veces; pero en cada una de ellas he apreciado tu precisión y conocimiento.

Y ya sabes cuanto te agradezco que te tomes el tiempo de responder a mis preguntas.

Un abrazote, y bonne continuation !


J.


----------



## Áristos

¡Uy, disculpen caballeros! No lo había revisado en un par de días 

*Fenixpollo:* Thank you very much for your compliments. You really earned your _moderatorship_ and your track record proves how well you exert it.
It is always a pleasure to find your kind and helpful posts.
Keep it up too!!  

*Swift:* Cher camarade. Para mí es igualmente un enorme placer concontrarme contigo en cualquier hilo. Si no coincidimos más es porque, cuando tú contestas, ya no suele haber nada más que añadir. Tú enorme juventud contrasta con el maravilloso dominio del idioma, realmente eres sorprendente 
Un abrazo fuerte, et continue sur cette lancée!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Y como siempre, llego algo tarde ... pero felicidades y gracias por todo lo que haces para enseñar, ayudar, y compartir.

saludos cordiales


----------



## Áristos

Ouch! De nuevo tardé demasiado en responder, pero esta vez tengo excusa. Estuve de viaje una semana 

*Chaska Ñawi*: Muchas gracias por el detalle y por las bonitas palabras. Hasta hace poco no habíamos tenido la oportunidad de coincidir, pero la primera toma de contacto fue muy agradable. Es un placer toparme contigo por aquí, e incluso ser moderado por ti jejeje
Un saludo.


----------



## turi

Yo también he llegado tarde...no suelo pasearme por aquí muy a menudo, lo siento.

¡¡Que sean infinitas tus contribuciones!!

Un cordial saludo,

Juan


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Ups! Creo que mejor te felicito por tus 2,480 posts  y me pongo a ayudarte a limpiar un poco la casa para que quede lista para el próximo festejo .

Porque a la pachanga de los 2,000 llegué al último .

¡Muchas Felicidades! Espero que coincidamos un poquito más por los foros de aquí en adelante .

Abrazos apretados y efusivos nuevo amigo ,

Tampiqueña


----------



## speedier

I always seem to be late for the party, and Tampi and the others have already said it all Áristos, so let me just add my congratulations, a little bit early I admit, for your two thousand five hundredth post!


----------



## Vampiro

Tampiqueña said:


> Porque a la pachanga de los 2,000 llegué al último .


Siempre se puede llegar "más último", y para muestra acá estoy yo 
Un abrazo, amigo, felicitaciones, disculpa la tardanza, pero no suelo venir a menudo a este rincón del barrio.

Vampiro Pluma Roja.
_


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Siempre se puede llegar "más último", y para muestra acá estoy yo
> Un abrazo, amigo, felicitaciones, disculpa la tardanza, pero no suelo venir a menudo a este rincón del barrio.
> 
> Vampiro Pluma Roja.
> _


 
Otro ejemplo de lo que es llegar tarde 

Tampoco visito mucho el lugar, pero en algunas ocasiones, como ahora, lo hago encantada 

Un abrazo y feliz postiversario.


----------



## Áristos

Vaya, ¡cuántas sorpresas de golpe! 
Nunca se llega tarde cuando se trae tantas palabras agradables, os agradezco a todos.

*turissa*: Muchas gracias, Juan. De verdad que eres un tipo especial y estoy encantado de compartir charlas contigo, y me temo que muchísimas más nos esperan a partir de ahora. También espero coincidir en muchos hilos contigo durante muchos años. Si me paso por Málaga acuérdate bien de a qué tienes que invitarme, que no se te olvide jeje
Un abrazo.

*Tampiqueña*: Creo que no sabes muy bien dónde te estás metiendo. ¡Por esta fiesta ha pasado mucha gente y la casa parece una cochinera!  Pero bueno, la intención es lo que cuenta.
Muchas gracias, bonita. Yo también tengo ganas de coincidir codo con codo en muchos hilos contigo. 
Y no me des el abrazo tan apretado o me sonrojo, que soy muy tímido 

*speedier*: Don't worry. You were actually _speedier_ than Vampiro and Romarsan (cheap joke, I'm so sorry ). Thanks for your premature congrats. It's always a pleasure to see you and to read you, fellow.
_Otro abrazo_ for you.

*Vampiro* (Pluma Roja ): Nada, nada, estás disculpado. Te agradezco tu felicitación y espero que sigamos coincidiendo mucho en lo sucesivo. Sobre todo, tengo cierto interés por compartir el sentido del humor jajaja.
Otro abrazo más para usted, caballero.

*romarsan*: Otra persona a la que es un auténtico placer saludar y leer en el foro, por la bonita manera en la que escribes. Gracias por el recibimiento de antes, gracias por la felicitación de mi postiversario, y te mando un besazo gordo.

En definitiva, gracias a todos.
Gabriel.


----------



## Metztli

Pues mas tarde que todos, todos... llego yo. 

Un abrazo y muchas felicidades por esas 2000 aportaciones, que obviamente ya van a ser mucho mas. Si me tardo otro poco en llegar, vengo a los tres mil.

Sorry!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola Aristos,

He coincidido muy poco contigo pero siempre me ha gustado leer lo que escribes.

Espero encontrarte muchas veces más.

Valeria.


----------

